# mazda 2 1.3 oil change ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

someone has offered me some cash to change the oil on there mazda 2 1.3 but i have no clue if its easy or not has anyone on here done one on this car ?

just need to know is it easy and do i need any tools for the sump plug and filter or can i get the fiter off by hand ?

any help welcome 

thanks.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Do it yourself, its easy the only nasty bit is taking the oil filter off but if you get some wrags and plenty of kitchen roll youll be fine. The only things you might need is a new copper washer for the sump plug (if it has one) or you can stick it over the gas hob for 5 mins untill it goes red hot and then re use it once cooled. The only tools you might need is an oil filter wrench just incase the oil filter is stuck on but it should be hand tight and id check the size of the sump plug as they are diff sized for diff cars again shouldnt be too tight.

Its a pretty straight forward job as its one that has to have easy access with it been a main sevice item  the way i look at it, all a car is is a load of nuts n bolts lol ish.

edit: Oh and just to add dont forget to prime the oil filter, fill it half full of clean oil and also smear some clean oil around the rubber seal to give it a good seal.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Dead easy nothing special is needed
As said the with the filter. 
it if won't budge t##t a big screwdriver through it ad unscrew it that way...if there's room


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

possul said:


> Dead easy nothing special is needed
> As said the with the filter.
> it if won't budge t##t a big screwdriver through it ad unscrew it that way...if there's room


you animal hahah


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

well im defo going to do it for them as i have the tools time and ramps to get easy reach at the sump plug.

the guy does not wanna pay dealer prices for a oil change so is paying me to do it for him 

its a 2011 mazda 2 so what oil would be best for it as its quite a new car ?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

We use 5w30. I think the brand is Castrol but not 100%
We used to be a Mazda dealer


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Haha been called worse!


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

and are the filters removeable by hand mate ?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Big pair of grips if not. Or the screwdriver way


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

possul said:


> Dead easy nothing special is needed
> As said the with the filter.
> it if won't budge t##t a big screwdriver through it ad unscrew it that way...if there's room


haha thats the way i did my sisters! was strangely satisfying


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

avit88 said:


> haha thats the way i did my sisters! was strangely satisfying


Ok I'm sorry I just read that as "thats the way I did my sister" :tumbleweed:


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

good going to be easy money


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

adf27 said:


> Ok I'm sorry I just read that as "thats the way I did my sister" :tumbleweed:


lmfao haha


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

So he buys a 2011 car and begrudges even an indie to do an oil change. Seems a common trait nowadays.


----------

